# suggestion for my first home theatre



## hifimaddy

hi guys,

I am a new user here on this platform . I am setting up my first home theatre ( my room size 9.6 feet w x 18.7 feet L x 8.5 feet H). I need a suggestion from you guys to fulfill my dream home theatre .



*my preferred equipments*

(i listen 50 percentage music and 50 percentage movies i already wired my room for 7.1.4 configuration and i prefer front floor standing speakers )

AVR - marantz sr 6015 or sr 7015

speakers - *dali oberon series

- polk signature series or reserve

- emotiva airmotiv

- wharfedale evo series*

(i auditioned b&w , klipsch ,dali and polk signature .among them i like b&w they are more precise and perfect sound stage but it is out of my budget range so after than i like dali they are very good for music and movies according to my taste of sound )

i need a power a power amplifier to preamp my 9 channel to 11 chanel so need a suggestion to choose a 2 channel or 3 channel amplifier budget for amplifier around 800 - 900 euro max

My main concern is about power distribution . In my place there is always power loss and voltage fluctuation. So I am planning to integrate a dedicated inverter for this room and I need suggestions to pick a stabilizer . Should I go for a static stabilizer or servo or even a power conditioner ?

I need suggestions to choose speakers ,power amplifiers and power sources .


thank you guys


----------

